# Foley Catheter induction success stories?



## angomama (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello all

I am a VBAC hopeful. Was hoping to have a home birth, now just focused on a vaginal birth without drugs! (though still willing to go at home)

I am 41 weeks 2 days today and scheduled for a foley induction May 24 (Tues).

My cervix has been closed (not even fingertip) for the last 3 weeks. They have been trying to do a stretch and sweep (at my request).

DS1 was born c-section due to frank breech and my recovery was AWFUL! I SO want to avoid that.... it will be my last choice.

So - does anyone have any success stories about foley inductions on a closed cervix?

Any tips? I will be packing a breast pump (both sides or one at a time?) and books...laptop, music etc...and planning on walking around as much as possible

The consulting OB (I have a midwife) wants baby to be engaged (wasn't last week) and cervix open enough to get foley in to try this. Then they will wait up to 24 hours for it to work. I have to stay in the hospital the whole time. 

Thanks!


----------



## starlightsound (Feb 18, 2006)

Just wanted to pop/chime in and say I am also 41 weeks 1 day over... we had a full term loss with our first (arrived just after his due date), our second son arrived 12 days early and was a beautiful natural birth. With this one I fully expected to be early again, have been extremely active during the entire pregnancy, and was having consistent contractions beginning at 36 weeks. Needless to say, anxiety is mounting with each day now that I'm over a week late. I am so worried something will go wrong so close to the end. I've been about 2-3 cm the last four weeks or so, but it's not enough to get in there to sweep the membranes. We are also considering going in Tuesday or so for this procedure if all these natural methods continue to yield nothing...

bring on the info!


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes!

Here is my son's story:

http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/629662/the-birth-of-liam-birth-of-a-mama

Abbreviated version: I had had two c-sections, needed to be induced at 37 and 1 due to a blood incompatibility. Cervix closed up tight. It was difficult to place the foley (be forewarned- ouch!) but we got it in. Contractions didn't start right away- I did manual nipple stimulation the first afternoon which put me in early labor, had them take it out overnight, broke water, labored some more. Second evening, decided to kick it up with a breast pump, active labor, pain meds, nap, and then baby. It was loooooong, but so worth it.

I hope that you are holding a healthy baby soon and everything goes smoothly!


----------

